# Impeachment



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What?!! No thread on impeachment hearings? You guys are no fun!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I watched almost all of the clown show. Do I think Trump did it? Yep! Do I think it is an impeachable offense? Nope! Do I think Shiff is a lying asshole? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Loved the response from Jordan after Taylor spoke........6 people in 4 conversations in one sentence, I've heard church prayer chains easier to understand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What’s there to say? People giving testimony that they were listening to gossip is boring. 
I read the phone call summary. There is as much in this as there was in the Russia hoax. 
Whatever it takes to keep the president busy with B.S.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We didn't have a Happy Veterans day thread either, so what's your point?? 

This is just more fake news why bother.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*Trump:* "Hey, we want to send you the money and resources you're requesting, but we need to know you're not facilitating corruption in your country like the last administration. Think you can look into that previous issue where Joe Biden had a prosecutor dismissed in a case against his son's company? That seemed pretty corrupt to us. If we see you operating in good faith to oust corruption, we'll have those funds and equipment shipped right over. Can you do that?"
*Zelinsky:* "Yes, Mr. President. We also want to eliminate corruption, and are willing to do this. In fact, we were doing this before our relationship ever started. I ran on this platform, and am more than willing to see it through."

*Adam Schiff:* "CORRUPTION!!!! IMPEACHMENT!!!"

*Joe Biden:* "Remember that time I outright stated we were going to withhold funds from Ukraine over their lack of assistance in the Russian Corruption Hoax? Good times..."
*Adam Schiff:* "Shut up, Joe. I'm doing something here..."


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Trump- "you know, maybe there is some corruption going on, like Joe Bidens Son Making Millions at a phony oil executive job. Before we commit to giving your country BILLIONS of dollars, you think you might look into it?" 
Democrats -"OMG you bastard, how dare you"
American people are divided, more than I have ever seen. There is not much middle ground, its either I love Trump or I CANT STAND TRUMP and wish him dead..
Me, I don't agree with some of his "load and Tweeting all the time" wresting mentality, but he is getting it done.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Do not miss the big picture here
Yes they hate the President, but--
This is a distraction, smoke screen, for the real corruption and collusion that is happening in the Democrat party!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still laughing at the DNC right now . What a joke. Mish is ok with Biden's son getting the cash. After all that is how it works in the socialist system.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's amazing how many versions of the truth have been presented in this thread so far.
Innocent
He did it... So what
Deep state conspiracy
Biden's son took money!

This is the entertainment I needed today. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUBAR

Nothing but FUBAR


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He's as guilty as Mishy is. Let's impeach the both of 'em.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> He's as guilty as Mishy is. Let's impeach the both of 'em.


Please take me away handcuffed! Lock me up!! Yes!!
Damn, sorry! Wrong forum!! :/

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> It's amazing how many versions of the truth have been presented in this thread so far.
> Innocent
> He did it... So what
> Deep state conspiracy
> Biden's son took money!


To be clear...
He did do it.
But what he did isn't illegal, nor an impeachable act.
That fact that he denies doing it is all well and good until, and if, he is ever under oath. Then, if he lies and said he didn't do it, he's as guilty as ol' B.J. Clinton of perjury.
Impeachable? Yes. Worth of removal from office? No.

Bear in mind, his actions up until now, regardless of what testimony you believe, are still not impeachable.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mish said:


> Please take me away handcuffed! Lock me up!! Yes!!
> Damn, sorry! Wrong forum!! :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Jesus! First it was a hangover on a thursday morning. Then it was kinky red boots. Now it's handcuffs. Mish! Where have you been all my life?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He is not guilty of High Crimes or Misdemeanors, as defined by Founders within the Constitution...
The Dems changed rules in their favor.. This will bite them in the butt..
Trump did nothing wrong. Nothing. 
But he trolls the left very well, thats for sure.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The reason for all this BS from day one is.....re-election and the appointment of more judges, especially replacing Ginsberg and maybe one or two more.

The lifetime appointments of judges, especially on the Supreme Court makes and breaks ideologies over time.

The dimwitted dems are well aware of this and that's why they simply cannot allow Trump to be re-elected.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I fully expect an assassination attempt next..
They have tried everything else..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

We are witnessing history, the House of Representatives is being led into a crash and burn, by Rep Shiff. They are making fools of themselves, and so, I am patiently waiting for them to finish the job.

When the articles of impeachment are approved and sent to the Senate, and that is what will happen: I think that Senator McConnel will summarily dismiss them, I don't think that he will even put it to a full vote.

Look at the first day of testimony, it looked like Bozo and Clara Bell were having a brunch. The Senate Republicans will treat the articles like they are trash.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Where’s the beef? Never an investigation into real corruption and payoffs in government. Sorry but this is a clown show. Worse than what the Republicans pursed against Clinton. Clinton was involved in quite a bit so it puzzles me on what they went after. Politicians are not ever serious about honest government.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Much ado about nothing Mishie. The house will impeach, as they intended from day one, and the senate will not convict for the same reason they didn’t convict old “I never had sex with that woman” Clinton. It doesn’t rise to the level of high crimes and misdemeanors. This is more about the Hildabeast screwing up her coronation and the dems not having an electable candidate then anything else.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is the perfect song for the witnesses who heard it second hand






Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you been messin' around
.....
They're talkin' about you and it's bringin' me down
But I know the neighborhood
And talk is cheap when the story is good
And the tales grow taller on down the line


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Maine-Marine, please don't tarnish a perfectly great song. These idiots are so outta line, I don't know if It will ever get better.
I don't take anything for granted, the ballot boxes in 2020 will be overflowing with "DEM Tickets". I guarantee you. We will also have the "voting without ID" conversations starting soon, as they want EVERY slimy summabitch they can drag to the booths to "help DEM X win"
I think I might stand as an armed guard, right off the 500 or 50 foot voter line..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Q: How do you get useful idiots to go along with your insanity?

A: Repeat it over and over again.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Strange but every Republican President since Ike has been put thru this meat grinder by the dems...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today we learned every president has the right to replace ambassadors at will. Except Trump . We learned today that the ambassador had noting of value to add to the hearing but was allowed a lot of timer to hint at things and show she was upset that she was fired.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today, we learned that Yovanavich had absolutely nothing to add except hot air.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Today, we learned that Yovanavich had absolutely nothing to add except hot air.


"He didn't like me, so I don't like him, and that should be enough."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Apparently, she was concerned that Ukraine maybe wouldn't get arms to deter Russia.

Why didn't she speak up when Obama sent blankets instead of tank busting missiles?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted Friday under questioning from Republican counsel that she had been briefed about the fact that Hunter Biden was on Burisma's board, but did nothing about it.


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...she-knew-about-biden-burisma-but-did-nothing/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yovanavich is you basic life time government worker. She thinks she knows everything , can do no wrong and no one can replace her. She was nor is now any of those things. She was not getting the job done, was to rapped up in her own importance.
So she was moved on.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Yovanavich is you basic life time government worker. She thinks she knows everything , can do no wrong and no one can replace her. She was nor is now any of those things. She was not getting the job done, was to rapped up in her own importance.
> So she was moved on.


I bet when it came to luncheons, dinners and cocktail parties, she was the best there is....was.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I bet when it came to luncheons, dinners and cocktail parties, she was the best there is....was.


I work with a guy like that.
My "bored at work" hobby is pointing out his inadequacies and watching him squirm.
He no longer brags in my presence.
:devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, contrary to the MSM's shouting from the rooftops "Bombshell Testimony" every ten minutes. I found all three of these star witnesses to be less then compelling. Second, third, and forth party hearsay and he was "mean to me and didn't like me" is all they got? Then again, this is all a dog and pony show for the low information voters. 

I will say this, Trump needs to shut the hell up and stay out of it, let the republican committee members and his lawyers do the talking. Tweeting and yapping without a filter can only hurt his cause. The demonrats have a dumpster fire going, don't help them by saying something stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did this whacko bitch Yovanovitch have any evidence of High Crimes or Misdemeanors that President Trump committed? 

If not shut the hell the up and go crawl back under whatever socialist rock you came from.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Today, we learned that Yovanavich had absolutely nothing to add except hot air.


The down slide of the state dept started with Sec. of State Dean Acheson at the helm.

This pro gay closet commie was able to move ahead with getting left wing traitors including commies into the state dept.

That move was enabled due to the fact that Joe McCarthy was discredited over his commie hunt,

and forced to close down, by them.

Since then it has been a den of left wing traitors and perverts with hundreds of employees.

It has been in the past impossible to make a dent in their organization by previous presidents.

Trying to dig them out is like trying to dig a hole in the sand at waters edge as the tide is coming in.

The globalist got a boost early on with Sec. of state Cordell Hull

organizing/creating the UN as a successor to the League of Nations.

And he screwed us with being the author of the income tax and inheritance tax in the early 1900's.

Now mind you he did do some good things, but let his liberal side get in the way,

leading to the commie infection in our government.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Witness dismissed...you may step down.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> It's amazing how many versions of the truth have been presented in this thread so far.


Well, Mish, there is that pesky 25th Amendment. Trump is the President of The United States and even the idiots of our society have rights under statute.

Look at it this way. If you took all the members of this forums and tipped them upside down you would easily gain a metric ton of firearms, knives, brass knuckles and pamphlets written by Thomas Paine. To most of America we are just "armed lunatics."

There's an old saying, "_Those who love freedom and sausage should not watch either being made_."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did this whacko bitch Yovanovitch have any evidence of High Crimes or Misdemeanors that President Trump committed?
> 
> If not shut the hell the up and go crawl back under whatever socialist rock you came from.


No! She did not. All I heard was how bad she felt after being fired. More safe place liberal bull crap. Like being fired has never occurred before. Along with the other two "Star Witnesses" she had no direct knowledge, none whatsoever, zip, zero, zilch. Why the hell was she even there? If she is so upset about being fired maybe her fellow demonrats should take note of the fact that they too can be fired, in mass, and with extreme prejudice. As a matter of fact, every POC politician and bureaucrat in DC needs to be fired in the same manner.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Prepared One. I personally fit in the same category as this woman. I was fired not because of my job performance, but I also reported to two of the department supervisors--who were guilty of being from Detroit. Let me explain.

If you know what "The Mafia" is, then you know what it's like working along side Wisconsin State Employees. Their job is not "their job," rather it's bilking the State out of every nickel they have. If The State of Wisconsin is going to do something as stupid as hire "an outsider," then certainly this brain trust has planted spies within their midst who must be winnowed out immediately!

That might sound like hyperbole, but that's how our State workers feel. And, of course, young naïve bikers feel they can take on the entire system--for fun.

My two supervisors--Keith and Rich--were very good at their jobs and got scads more uncollected UW Hospital invoices paid than their predecessors did. I know. I just showed up for work, opened my delinquency run and started making cold calls as I did as any bill collector might. This centered on the fact that I never had much contact with "State workers" who had a virulent contempt for anyone outside their group. Yikes, that kind of man was a saboteur or a spy for sure!

Within nine months all three of us were accused of "low crimes and misdemeanors," and subsequently fired. The remaining supervisor, who wasn't keen enough to hit himself in the butt with both hands and a canoe paddle, had 60 of the women in his department who could gab all day, do nothing but go on break, and usually leave early despite our time clock. This had to be the only job I ever had where outperforming my predecessor was an offense requiring State officials to investigate what kind of a communist I truly was.

(These officials were clueless, agreed. They had never seen bikers before. When I sternly asked them to "show me the accused violations," they promptly went out and made some up. I sued. And a dozen State employees swore--in court--to the false violations. The State also falsified our work records, inserting fellow employee "accusations").

Most people come from working environments where their skills are an asset. In The State of Wisconsin working environment you are fired for actually working. As Charlie Daniels sang, "_That man's a spy, he's an undercover agent for the FBI_."

Frankly, I'm glad Madison is an isthmus, and adding a barbed wire enclosure would make it perfect...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You should write a book.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is not a secret that I am NOT a Trump fan. I voted for him in 2016 and will again 2020 (barring a real constitutional conservative entering the race). But I really dislike the guy.

That said, we have had 4 witnesses that have not given me a single iota of doubt about Trump breaking the law or even a moral lapse regarding Ukraine. It is just not there.

Please try to change my mind...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is not a secret that I am NOT a Trump fan. I voted for him in 2016 and will again 2020 (barring a real constitutional conservative entering the race). But I really dislike the guy.
> 
> That said, we have had 4 witnesses that have not given me a single iota of doubt about Trump breaking the law or even a moral lapse regarding Ukraine. It is just not there.
> 
> Please try to change my mind...


Nope. I can't. There seems to be nothing, there.

He seems to be innocent.
Schiff? Not so much.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Can a president be impeached because he might have hurt somebody’s feelings? From what I’ve been seeing, hearing and reading, that is the only possibility. But if you listen to the MSM, everything the Democrats have is a bombshell, the uninformed and naive, this is all they are hearing, it’s very concerning for the 2020 election......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Can a president be impeached because he might have hurt somebody's feelings? From what I've been seeing, hearing and reading, that is the only possibility. But if you listen to the MSM, everything the Democrats have is a bombshell, the uninformed and naive, this is all they are hearing, it's very concerning for the 2020 election......


That's exactly it. They have nothing. The Mueller report hit with a big fat thud so they move on to this pile of :vs_poop:. There has always been a plan A, B, and C. This is all a big dog and pony show for the low information voter and the MSM will hammer it long and hard. There is reason behind the madness.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As Adam shift said. He will decide what an impeachable crime is. His way of thinking a parking ticket will do .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> As Adam shift said. He will decide what an impeachable crime is. His way of thinking a parking ticket will do .


What a sleazy little rat he is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> That's exactly it. They have nothing. The Mueller report hit with a big fat thud so they move on to this pile of :vs_poop:. There has always been a plan A, B, and C. This is all a big dog and pony show for the low information voter and the MSM will hammer it long and hard. There is reason behind the madness.


Just like the Mueller report, it's a taxpapyer funded smear campaign.

They think if they can keep the negativity up until election day, one of their 123 candidates will win.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Inor said:


> Please try to change my mind...


I don't have to change your mind, I simply want to point out some views about "liking a guy."

Suppose you are with a group of campers and the 'Scout Master' manages to get you lost. With him is a crusty old 'equipment manager' that while he was "raised in the woods so he knew every tree" he was simply a foul-mouth, dyed in the wool contrarian. If you said 'up' he said 'down' and then insulted you to top it off.

So it's getting dark, your troop has little to no food and the bears are starting to leave their afternoon resting quarters. You guys need a hero.

The 'equipment manager,' a former Marine, calls everyone together and he is blunt onto exasperation with his conduct.  He begins, "_Listen you pantywaists, the real owners in this woods have lots of sharp teeth and we have butkis. Now I can get us out of this and make sure everyone is safe. You are going to sit down, shut up and do as you are told. I want to get home, too._"

Now here's a slant. I would hate this guys guts. I'd peg him as a clown with an ego problem. I'd find him coarse where no invective is needed.

Then I'd follow every syllable he spoke. He might be a dick, but he's a dick who gets people home safely. You don't have to "like" a guy because that's just gibberish for Millennials. An emergency requires a clear, definite objective not a dinner party for whiners.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I don't have to change your mind, I simply want to point out some views about "liking a guy."
> 
> Suppose you are with a group of campers and the 'Scout Master' manages to get you lost. With him is a crusty old 'equipment manager' that while he was "raised in the woods so he knew every tree" he was simply a foul-mouth, dyed in the wool contrarian. If you said 'up' he said 'down' and then insulted you to top it off.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your example. But Trump is not the crusty old Marine; he more like the dipshit "Scout Master" that got you lost in the first place. The real question in your example is: Would I rather be lost in the woods with a "Scout Master" that does not know his ass from a hole in the ground or still sitting at home watching Dancing With the Stars with a transvestite "Cub Scout Den Mother"?

My answer: Give me lost in the woods any day of the week! So, while I may despise Trump, he is still better than any alternative right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I appreciate your example. But Trump is not the crusty old Marine; he more like the dipshit "Scout Master" that got you lost in the first place. The real question in your example is: Would I rather be lost in the woods with a "Scout Master" that does not know his ass from a hole in the ground or still sitting at home watching Dancing With the Stars with a transvestite "Cub Scout Den Mother"?
> 
> My answer: Give me lost in the woods any day of the week! So, while I may despise Trump, he is still better than any alternative right now.


It is meaningless that you despise Trump. You despise all politicians. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Trump is a 1980s Democrat. The only thing funnier than watching the Dems argue against everything their party stood for, is watching all the Republicans rally to the defense of the guy running on Bill Clintons platform.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Inor said:


> Give me lost in the woods any day of the week! So, while I may despise Trump, he is still better than any alternative right now.


And I agree, that was my point in the analogy. You don't have to like guy with the knowledge you do not have, but he's your best alternative.

I don't mind if a leader is loud, opinionated and/or brash. Can he deliver? Will we be better off with him? If so, you just offer your support.

Now the opposite of that scenario is Nancy Pelosi. Yeah, she has a big mouth, too. The problem is while her rhetoric is blunt and defining, her actual victories are very few. We used to call Cassius Clay "the mouth from the south." Now Pelosi has that mantle...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> And I agree, that was my point in the analogy. You don't have to like guy with the knowledge you do not have, but he's your best alternative.
> 
> I don't mind if a leader is loud, opinionated and/or brash. Can he deliver? Will we be better off with him? If so, you just offer your support.
> 
> Now the opposite of that scenario is Nancy Pelosi. Yeah, she has a big mouth, too. The problem is while her rhetoric is blunt and defining, her actual victories are very few. We used to call Cassius Clay "the mouth from the south." Now Pelosi has that mantle...


You missed my point entirely.

Trump does NOT have more knowledge. Trump is a retard. He is just less retarded than anybody else running. Trump is NOT leading us anywhere good. But he is leading us somewhere bad more slowly.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> It is meaningless that you despise Trump. You despise all _*people*_. :vs_laugh:


Fixed it for you.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Inor said:


> But he is leading us somewhere bad more slowly.


Yeah, he's just doing a terrible job. For one, corporations are running out of employees because unemployment is so low. Speaking of low, our taxes are dropping, yikes, how will the government provide funding for Pelosi to sit around and pass absolutely no legislation. And that border wall, oy, vey, it's actually keeping Mexicans in Mexico. And look at that ridiculous military policy Trump initiated--he's got the gall to have American soldiers return to America and let the foreign flotsam do their own fighting.

Yup, worst President ever. Doesn't he know that he's supposed to chase hookers and proposition underage interns like Monica Lewinsky? How dare he remain loyal to his wife and abstain from alcohol and nicotine!

At this rate he's going to make Obama look bad. Well, Obama did that damage to himself. How was he supposed to know he had to actually work in the Oval Office and not just pose for photo-ops. Really, Barack was so inept that the populous openly derided him even though he was black.

Inor, you better runoff to Canada and permanently settle down there. At this rate Trump will re-make this country a paradise and that will drive you crazy...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, he's just doing a terrible job. For one, corporations are running out of employees because unemployment is so low. Speaking of low, our taxes are dropping, yikes, how will the government provide funding for Pelosi to sit around and pass absolutely no legislation. And that border wall, oy, vey, it's actually keeping Mexicans in Mexico. And look at that ridiculous military policy Trump initiated--he's got the gall to have American soldiers return to America and let the foreign flotsam do their own fighting.
> 
> Yup, worst President ever. Doesn't he know that he's supposed to chase hookers and proposition underage interns like Monica Lewinsky? How dare he remain loyal to his wife and abstain from alcohol and nicotine!
> 
> ...


Increasing the money going out while decreasing the money coming in is not a long term recipe for success. I support MOST of Trumps policy decisions, but spending like a drunken sailor... wait, thats not fair to sailors, spending like a liberal democrat, is not good for the nation long term.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We come here a nitpick about our President ,but yet no one has suggested anyone that would be better......nobody is perfect, not even all of you that find faults in someone else, all I have to say is I’m not perfect, Trumps not perfect but I sure am glad he is in the White House and not the other one....sometimes I just have to vent a little.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> You missed my point entirely.
> 
> Trump does NOT have more knowledge. Trump is a retard. He is just less retarded than anybody else running. Trump is NOT leading us anywhere good. But he is leading us somewhere bad more slowly.


And ain't that the miserable truth of it? It's like picking which pile of crap you should step in. You don't want either pile but you do have to take that step, and you will wind up with crap on your shoe.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, I still believe that when it comes to our leaders too many people feel we have to "like" them. I pick a leader based on his goals and expertise, but not how warm and fuzzy he makes me feel.

To that, I don't think the really qualified candidates are seeking the Presidency anymore. And why should we be surprised. The moment a President-elect puts his hand on the Bible, 50% of the national population hate him.

_"Oh, he's too loud and brash." "Oh, he's too secretive and guarded." "Oh, I don't like the way his wife dresses."_

Well, Trump bucked the libtards, reined in taxes and brought soldiers home. Oy, vey, and to think that man wears those horrible class ties...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, I still believe that when it comes to our leaders too many people feel we have to "like" them. I pick a leader based on his goals and expertise, but not how warm and fuzzy he makes me feel.
> 
> To that, I don't think the really qualified candidates are seeking the Presidency anymore. And why should we be surprised. The moment a President-elect puts his hand on the Bible, 50% of the national population hate him.
> 
> ...


First, no soldier has come home. Those stationed in Syria where simply redeployed, and in fact, we sent additional troops to SA. Second, I am not looking for perfect, I am not looking for warm and fuzzy. No politician on earth will give you that. Third, I could give a rats ass how his wife dresses. I simply settled for the lesser of two Evils, and the difference between those evils is not as great as some would think.

Leader? I would hardly call a man who can not keep his emotions in check, ignores the advise of generals and advisors who have more knowledge, Makes policy decisions via twitter and speaking before he has all the facts, a leader. He is dangerous, reckless, and Impetuous. He could very well walk us into catastrophe before the end of his first term. Leader? No. Better then what the socialist left has? Yep.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Those stationed in Syria where simply redeployed, and in fact, we sent additional troops to SA


I'd be willing to bet they are pretty happy about being out of Syria and are resting a little easier every night.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> First, no soldier has come home. Those stationed in Syria where simply redeployed, and in fact, we sent additional troops to SA. Second, I am not looking for perfect, I am not looking for warm and fuzzy. No politician on earth will give you that. Third, I could give a rats ass how his wife dresses. I simply settled for the lesser of two Evils, and the difference between those evils is not as great as some would think.
> 
> Leader? I would hardly call a man who can not keep his emotions in check, ignores the advise of generals and advisors who have more knowledge, Makes policy decisions via twitter and speaking before he has all the facts, a leader. He is dangerous, reckless, and Impetuous. He could very well walk us into catastrophe before the end of his first term. Leader? No. Better then what the socialist left has? Yep.


Bull-chit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Bull-chit.


Robie, I know your a trumpster so I would expect such a response from you. Let's just say we agree to disagree. I am never going to see the great and powerful all knowing Trump, I never trusted him and I never will, and you are never going to see his many, many, faults.

Hey, I consider it a win. So far he is still not Hillary and he has made an impact with his court appointments. The two reasons I voted for him. We got a four year reprieve from socialism. :tango_face_grin: And, I will reluctantly vote for him again, with fingers crossed in one hand and rubbing a rabbits foot with the other.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I would hardly call a man who can not keep his emotions in check, ignores the advise of generals and advisors who have more knowledge.


This is part of the equation that really troubles me. If I were in his shoes I would milk the brains of any advisor--although as the President I would have to make the decision on any and all action needed/wanted.

Even thought our Presidents are usually more civilian that military, holding that office alone makes them The Commander in Chief.

Here's another view. Since these meetings are private, how do we know what plans are from Trump and which are from the military advisors? Like all larger meetings, the final direction is usually an amalgamation of "group thinking."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a slow day, I am relaxing at "The Lodge" hydrating to prepare for a minor surgical procedure tomorrow...watching the ridiculous Impeachment Hearings and testing my ability to, upon demand, raise and consequently lower my blood pressure using ancient kung-fu techniques...and I have come to the fore-gone conclusion that;

*EVERY MAN WOMAN AND CHILD IN WASHINGTON DC IS TAINTED BEYOND REPAIR AND THE ONLY CHANCE THIS GREAT REPUBLIC HAS IS FOR EVERY STINKIN' ONE OF THEM TO SPONTANEOUSLY COMBUST INTO FINE DUST.* :vs_peace:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Word is that a Democrat Congressmen is leading a boycott of Sondland wife business as away of blackmailing him. offering to stop them if he says the right things for Schiff. And there is more.

https://hotair.com/archives/karen-t...-crossfire-blumenauer-faces-ethics-complaint/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Jordan destroyed Sondland on the stand today. Pretty much told him he lied and a couple sentences he could have made would have kept the whole impeachment from continuing on. POTUS said have Ukraine President run on what he said and No Quid Pro Quo


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Everything will become clear when we find the missing 18 minutes. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm listening to the same radio talk shows and news reports to which you guys respond. I have to admit this, I beginning to get lost in all the verbal debris. 

When Trump first stepped onto the stage I was very glad he did. He comes from the business world, and most of my white collar work came from buttressing up the financial depth of corporations. In other words, I would be the guy at the round table who would better have a bright monetary report for chief officers like Mr. Trump. 

However, there would be lots of other guys--with other talents--at that same table. I might be getting nostalgic in my old age, but people like that should all be pulling in the same direction.

I do not see that in government. I see folks literally playing "king of the hill" with the fortunes of millions of Americans. I'm baffled why so many Americans voted for all these libtards. Since when has an argumentative stance among communists become so cherished by our citizens?

You might hate Johnny Ringo, but he's the best gun we have. There are things that bother me about Trump. But I'd rather have him, even on a bad day, if the alternative was the politburo stance of Pelosi and the rest of her ****** mafia.


----------

